# bandsaw resawing guide



## srs (2 Oct 2008)

I own a Scheppach Basato 5 band saw which I'm very happy with, much better than the old Draper bench top jobbie. I would like to do so resawing of planks on it, till now I have only done wood that is 2-3" thick, but I have the need now for something nearer 10", I have had a scout around the net and the only resawing guides / jigs I can find look like this http://tnvalleywoodclub.org/Archives/2002/images/374_1_3.gif. Is this the best sort of idea and if so should I make the guide end taller, if so whats your suggestion on hight?

Or, do you have any other jigs / ideas that you could suggest that would aid resawing of plants this thick?


Cheers
Simon


----------



## MikeG. (2 Oct 2008)

I'm not sure I see the need for a fancy guide. I regularly re-saw some quite big stuff, and only use an over-tall fence. As long as you have 2 reference faces to the timber which are flat and at 90 degrees then your only job is to feed the work through against the fence. 

........or am I missing something?

Mike


----------



## srs (2 Oct 2008)

I hope not, as you method sounds nice and simple.

Simon


----------



## woodbloke (2 Oct 2008)

Agree with Mike here. I'd only add that you need to ensure a new (or newish) coarse (3 or 4 tpi) skip or hook blade tooth in the saw that _hasn't _been used for cutting curves. It ought to be _less_ than the maximum stated width of the saw in order to tension it correctly, thus if the saw gumf states that 1" is the widest blade, then fit a 3/4" HTH - Rob


----------



## OPJ (2 Oct 2008)

Also, check that the fence is set parallel to the cutting line of the saw. To find the angle of 'blade drift', scribe a pencil line parallel to a straight-edged scrap of MDF (at least the table's length). Follow this line as best as you can with the saw, stopping at about halfway. Clamp it in place (or, draw a line on your machine table) and slide the fence up to this to check. If necessary, adjust it.


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Oct 2008)

I do use a single-point fence on my Basato, but it's about120mm tall, not 50.

The advantage of a single-pointer is that you can steer the cut.

My single-point fence is just two pieces of 18mm MDF joined like a stubby T. The long arms are clamped to the rip fence and the short body is pointing towards the blade. It works perfectly and, much as I love jigs, I don't see the need for anything as fancy - and low - as the illustration in your link.

CHeers
Steve


----------



## Pete Howlett (5 Oct 2008)

Try watching this


----------



## motownmartin (5 Oct 2008)

Pete Howlett":1e45v6fj said:


> Try watching this


Made me cringe, would use a push block myself :shock:


----------



## Pete Howlett (5 Oct 2008)

Look at the video closely - It's a 2" block of wood - fingers no where near the blade and because I know this timber I can judge the feed rate and know it isn't going to catch, not with all that swirl in the burr!

35 years of experience resawing and have never caught my finger. Bench saw... now that's another story altogether!


----------



## motownmartin (5 Oct 2008)

Pete Howlett":350od05c said:


> Look at the video closely - It's a 2" block of wood - fingers no where near the blade and because I know this timber I can judge the feed rate and know it isn't going to catch, not with all that swirl in the burr!
> 
> 35 years of experience resawing and have never caught my finger. Bench saw... now that's another story altogether!


I wasn't having a go at you Pete, it just makes me cringe, its like the bloke speeding along the motorway on his mobile phone saying 'I've never had an accident' but the chances are that its more likely to happen to him, so say statistics


----------



## Pete Howlett (5 Oct 2008)

Sorry Martin but this comment get's made so many times. 

I am very careful with my bandsaw and it's use. I also take a lot of time getting the setup right and always use a new blade for any resawing session. I think if you follow these guidelines you'll only be using a pushblock when it gets down to 1/22 thickness. However, because of yours and others' comments I am going to reshoot this video using a push block so thanks for the comments - it's clearly an issue with most people :wink:


----------



## Shakespeare (3 Nov 2008)

As a new owner of a new Band Saw, these jigs etc, that I've just watched on You Tube, are really a project that I could do with making, just for the logs etc, that I'll be using. These kind of things I could watch all day, so thanks lads, for your input to these pages, great


Baz


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Nov 2008)

Pete,
Your web site isn't addressed in your sig - it's missing an "l" and as it stands takes you to a crappy search site

Your proper site is http://uklectic.com/
Your sig says http://ukectic.com


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Nov 2008)

I like to watch Frank Klausz's video on dovetailing a drawer; and the way he re-saws drawer linings. (admittedly only in softwood, and not exactly 'real- veneer'.) 

He uses no fence. Just another board pushed end on against the piece he is sawing. 

Mind you, in his 'tools' DVD, he also uses a chisel like a penknife to chamfer and square the end grain of a piece of 25mm square mahogany. I tried that. It doesn't take long to master, but you need one wicked-sharp chisel! He has some quirky ways in his shop!


----------



## ByronBlack (13 Nov 2008)

I'm with pete on this one. I watched the video and found nothing worrying about it all. I've regularly re-sawed like this and have never found a need for a push block unless i'm doing either large or tiny pieces..

I'm enjoying your videos Pete. I like the 'sharp' guitar, very cool.


----------



## joesoap (25 Nov 2008)

Pete Howlett":fcii1w71 said:


> Try watching this


Took a butchers but couldn't start it , do I have to download another flashplayer just for a look ?


----------



## joesoap (8 Dec 2008)

Shakespeare":1oxt85qv said:


> As a new owner of a new Band Saw, these jigs etc, that I've just watched on You Tube, are really a project that I could do with making, just for the logs etc, that I'll be using. These kind of things I could watch all day, so thanks lads, for your input to these pages, great
> 
> 
> Baz


Hear Hear !!!


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Dec 2008)

AOL's useless browser won't even show the 'hand' over a link. I have to use Firefox, but the word 'Here' isn't any use for the search bar!


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Dec 2008)

joesoap":1acoj2no said:


> Pete Howlett":1acoj2no said:
> 
> 
> > Try watching this
> ...



Try pasting this into your browser JS.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Bg5g10X2U


----------



## joesoap (9 Dec 2008)

Benchwayze":2lu25h09 said:


> I like to watch Frank Klausz's video on dovetailing a drawer; and the way he re-saws drawer linings. (admittedly only in softwood, and not exactly 'real- veneer'.)
> 
> He uses no fence. Just another board pushed end on against the piece he is sawing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Dec 2008)

joesoap":1ndodbmx said:


> Benchwayze":1ndodbmx said:
> 
> 
> > I like to watch Frank Klausz's video on dovetailing a drawer; and the way he re-saws drawer linings. (admittedly only in softwood, and not exactly 'real- veneer'.)
> ...



Joe, 
PM sent


----------

